# School Police



## EMT857398 (Nov 27, 2004)

I know Boston and Brockton have their own school police. Anyone have info on these jobs concerning training, powers, $$$, and getting on??? Thanks.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

The Boston public school website has info on the school police. They are not armed. and Boston Special police rule 400A


----------



## EMT857398 (Nov 27, 2004)

10-4 thanks


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Brockton School Police has a sweet dept, armed nice new crusiers, probably better than any campus job and as good or better than any small town p.d. And extremly political.


----------



## EMT857398 (Nov 27, 2004)

Hahahaha...ah politics. Which begs the question, what LE job in this state ISN'T political??? Sometimes I think I have a better chance of being elected to Senate lol :lol:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

LMAO, you also would have a better chance of tripping over a bag full of money then go to the nearest store and play mass millions and win 3 times a row.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

How does one find out about hiring for Brockton School Police?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Don't bother, unless you lived in the city pretty much your whole life and the mayor personally knows you(drinking buddy). It's easier to get on the MSP then Brockton SP.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

j809";p="53516 said:


> It's easier to get on the MSP then Brockton SP.


Except for that pesky PT test right :wink:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

RPD931 you can call city hall like I did and they will tell you if there are any openings, then they will laugh hysterically at you because unless god writes you a letter of reference your resume will be used to clean the trashcans.


----------

